# Not medical, but disaster prep tips



## mycrofft (Apr 2, 2012)

http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/story?section=news%2Fconsumer&id=8601287



MARINA DEL REY, LOS ANGELES (KABC) -- Many people fear a major disaster, but most are not prepared. And much of the information out there is outdated or too extreme. That's what motivated a firefighter who decided to make it his mission to teach people what simple things can really help save lives in an emergency.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 2, 2012)

BAsic and advanced how to survive a disaster class?

I need to start a company. 

Disaster whackers.

We'll even give lessons on what to put into your burn kit in the event of a nuclear strike.


----------



## MS Medic (Apr 2, 2012)

Thats actually a good idea. The only problem (but not for Mr. Wharton) is that most of the people who would benifit from this are more than likely not going to keep a kit like that around and up to date. 

Like the tampon idea. Been trying to come up with a good water filtration device. Will experiment with an ABD pad since the insides of the two are very similar.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 2, 2012)

MS Medic said:


> Thats actually a good idea. The only problem (but not for Mr. Wharton) is that most of the people who would benifit from this are more than likely not going to keep a kit like that around and up to date.



For more information on this topic, could I humbly suggest doing some research on refugee conditions?

They are extremely similar to what is experienced in large scale disasters and the lessons are directly applicable.

(Or if you like, you could fly me out and I'll give my presentation on it  )


----------



## MS Medic (Apr 2, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> For more information on this topic, could I humbly suggest doing some research on refugee conditions?
> 
> They are extremely similar to what is experienced in large scale disasters and the lessons are directly applicable.
> 
> (Or if you like, you could fly me out and I'll give my presentation on it  )



Thanks LOL. My intrest in this topic started after Hurricane Katrina. Unlike what the media and the people of New Orleans try and make it out as, they only received storm surge. The actual hurricane hit the MS gulf coast. It was still a CAT 2 or 3 when it came to where I live about 120 miles inland. Most everyone lost power for about a week and had intermittent losses in other services for a while. Gas was hard to come by and was usually rationed by the sellers to prevent hording. If you've seen the survival experts on T.V. who say the majority of the population is only 3 days away from anarchy, they aren't exaggerating very much.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 3, 2012)

My original post unfortunately was a complete transcription of a news story, which is not strictly plagiaristic, but not in keeping with the forum's standards, so some was deleted. The mods were correct and helpful in doing that for me and I thank them.

I emailed Mr Wharton, he is dedicated to demystifying and de-hardwaring the basic readiness deal. He says dependence upon gimmicks and extensive kits is a sign you didn't have an adequate plan in mind (yet). And, no, he isn't franchising yet.

Be careful about various hygiene items they may have chemicals to increase their absorbency which may not be compatible with potability (this is after all really off-label use!). Some paper products like paper towels will contain a "sizing" material (often starch) which will also leach out.
Our Mister Stone who was at Katrina could shed more light on practical examples.


----------

